# Windows-Dienst installieren



## theindra (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ein kleine Programm geschrieben das unter anderem auch einen Windows-Dienst verwendet .
Zum testen verwende ich das "InstallUtil.exe" das beim Framework.NET dabei ist
Nun habe ich ein Setup dazu erstellt und dann möchte ich den Dienst automatisch installieren, ohne in der Befehlszeile das "InstallUtil.exe" aufzurufen.
Weiß jemand von euch eine Lösung für das Problem?

Danke im Vorraus

MFG Indra


----------



## Shakie (22. Juni 2004)

Probier's mal so:
	
	
	



```
Shell "InstallUtil.exe"
```


----------



## theindra (22. Juni 2004)

Ja der Shell-Befehl ist ja schön und gut aber da gibts noch ein Paar Probleme!

1. Man kann (meines Wissens) keinen Code von einem Setup-Projekt aus ausführen.

2. Woher soll ich wissen wo auf dem Ziel-Computer das "Installutil.exe" liegt 
    Falls ich meine Version mitliefere ergibt sich ein weiteres Problem, und zwar:
    Stimmen die Versionen von der mitgeliefereten "Installutil.exe" und dem   Framework.Net nicht überein


Auserdem:
Ich habe mir bereits eine Klasse erstellt die das Installutil auf dem Zielcomputer findet und ausführt
Es funktioniert theoretisch zwar auf den meisten rechner mit Framework.net v1.* ,
aber es hat schon beim auführen von der setup-datei einen Fehler der mir sehr seltsam vorkommt 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee wie man das Problem lösen könnte.
Trotzdem danke

MFG TheIndra


----------



## Shakie (22. Juni 2004)

Da du geschrieben hast, du führst einfach nur "Installutil.exe" aus, dachte ich dass es sich um eine registrierte Exe-Datei handelt, die man einfach blos in "Ausführen" eingeben muss.


----------

